# حاقل  لبنان



## الأخت مايا (1 أغسطس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
منطقة في لبنان سلبت انفاسي 
صعدت الجبل وانا متحمسة لاني احب الاستكشاف وخصوصا ما هو غير اعتيادي





لم اكن اتصور عورة الجبل فلا طريق
عليك تسلق الجبل بكل ثقة لا تنر الى الاسفل حتى لا تصل الى الاسفل
تحمل على ظهرك بعض المعدات لتقوم بالبحث عن ما سوف ارويه لكم



مجلة الجيش 
العدد 260 - February, 2007

متحف حاقل للمتحجرات البحرية إعداد: جان دارك أبي ياغي

الأول من نوعه في الشرق الأوسط
ثروة علمية عمرها 800 مليون سنة وبعض الأسماك لا مثيل له في العالم

لم تستمد قرية حاقل في بلاد جبيل شهرتها من كونها مسقـط رأس العلاّمة اللبنانـي الشهير إبراهيم الحاقلاني وحسـب، بـل أيضاً مـن متحجراتها السمكية التي جذبت إليها الفرنسيين والألمان وغيرهـم ليحصلـوا بوسائلهـم الخاصـة على الأسمـاك التـي ذاعـت شهرتهــا فـي المـوسوعـة العلـميـة العالمـيـة.
القرية الجبلية الوادعة المرتفعة 650م عن سطح البحر، أقام فيها أحد أبنائها متحفاً للأسماك المتحجرة يعتبر الأول من نوعه في الشرق الأوسط. صاحب المتحف هو رزق الله نوهرا وقد أسند إدارته إلى ابنه روي الذي اكتسب خبرة والده، إلى جانب دراسته علم الآثار، فأعطى كل سمكة أهميتها من حيث الشكل والحجم وبالأخص النادر منها أو المنقرض. والمتحف يضم أنواع المتحجرات الموجودة في مقالع حاقل، والتي يتطلب جمعها وتصنيفها سنوات طويلة من العمل قبل أن يتم عرضها.
مجلة «الجيش» زارت هذا المعقل الذي يعود إلى 100 مليون سنة من التاريخ، واطلعت من مدير المتحف السيد روي نوهرا على أهمية هذه الثروة الطبيعية الخارقة.
«جبل المنجم»
منذ طفولته، ألف السيد رزق الله نوهرا الذهاب إلى محلة بلاط للمشاركة في البحث عن الأسماك المتحجرة في أرض تملكها عائلته. في البداية لم يكن الاهتمام بهذه الثروة التاريخية الطبيعية جدياً، وكانت عمليات البحث مجرّد هواية لجمع تذكارات تزيّن بها البيوت.
أما تاريخ اكتشاف هذه الأرض فيعود إلى أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية عندما جاء الفرنسيون الى أرضنا... كانوا يأتون إلى أرض السيد نوهرا، كما يروي نقلاً عن جدّه، ينقّبون عن الأسماك ويستخرجونها بوسائلهم الخاصة ويرسلونها إلى بلادهم، فاشتهرت حاقل في الموسوعات العلمية العالمية.
في ذلك الوقت لم يكن أبناء الضيعة يعرفون قيمة هذه المكتشفات، ويضحكون عند رؤية الجنود يكابدون عناء الذهاب إلى الجبل ويحملون منه الأحجار، بعدما يلفونها بالقطن ومن ثم بالورق... ولم يعلموا إلا متأخرين كم هي مهمة علمياً تلك الآثار المتحجرة، لكن عزاء العائلة أنها اختزنت خلال تلك الفترة العديد من الآثار وحافظت عليها، وما زالت حتى اليوم تكشف بين يوم وآخر أصنافاً جديدة من الأسماك المتحجرة...
وما زال السيد رزق الله نوهرا يذهب كل يوم إلى «الصيد» في جبله الذي زوّد مئات المتاحف والجامعات وعشرات آلاف هواة الآثار في العالم الأسماك المتحجرة.
أسماك في قمة الجبل
يقول مدير المتحف الأستاذ روي نوهرا (حائز دراسات عليا في علم الآثار): معلوم أن تكوين هذه الأسماك المتحجرة يعود في الأساس إلى أن البحر كان يغطي الأرض كلها منذ 95 مليون سنة، وكانت الجبال تشكّل قعر البحر.
وعلى أثر براكين أو زلازل (عوامل طبيعية) غطت الأسماك طبقة بركانية وحفظتها بطريقة فريدة، بحيث منعت تفككها أو إنحلالها. وتمّ ذلك على عدة مراحل.
مع حدوث الزلزال الأكبر في تاريخ الأرض (من حوالى 30 مليون سنة) والذي امتدّ من برّ الأناضول حتى جزيرة مدغشقر، تكوّن سهل البقاع وبرزت سلسلتا الجبال الشرقية والجبال الغربية في لبنان، وهكذا صعدت الطبقات التي كانت أصلاً في باطن البحر، وارتفعت معها المتحجرات (Fossiles) إلى أعالي الجبال، وعلى مرّ الأيام تحوّلت تلك الرواسب إلى صخور، ولكن هذا لا يعني أبداً أن الأسماك ماتت على الصخور، بل دفنت في داخل تلك الرواسب البحرية، منذ نحو 100 مليون سنة.
أول متحف طبيعي للمتحجرات
شهد العام 1991 ولادة أول متحف طبيعي للأسماك المتحجرة في بلدة حاقل على يد أحد أبنائها السيد رزق الله نوهرا الذي ظل الحلم يراوده قبل أن يتحقـق بمجهود خاص، ويصبح الأول من نوعـه في الشـرق الأوسـط.
مبنى المتحف بناء لبناني قديم (عمره حوالى المئة سنة) سقفه معقود وجدرانه عريضة أعيد ترميمها وتجميلها من دون المسّ بتراثيتها (عقد كلّين) وجهّز بواجهات زجاجية متباينة الأحجام والأشكال والارتفاع تُعرض على رفوفها الأسماك والنباتات البحرية المتحجرة.
جغرافية انتشار المتحجرات في لبنان ونوعيتها
إلى حاقل في قضاء جبيل, توجد أسماك متحجرة في مناطق لبنانية أخرى منها النمورة (قضاء كسروان)، وحجولا (بالقرب من دير مار شربل في عنايا). وتمتاز هذه المناطق بعلو متوسط يراوح بين 600 و700 متر عن سطح البحر.
أما بالنسبة إلى التوتيا والأصداف المختلفة، فهي مبعثرة ومنتشرة في مختلف أنحاء لبنان، ويمكن أن نجدها في فاريا والغينة والناقورة وغيرها.
أما ميزة المتحجرات اللبنانية فهي بجودتها مقارنة مع تلك الموجودة في العالم. فهي صلبة جداً لا تتكسر بسهولة بعكس تلك الموجودة في ألمانيا وفرنسا... وهذا يعود إلى التكوين ونوعية التربة والمناخ.
بين 80 و100 مليون سنة
في جولة داخل المتحف، يشرح لنا مديره أن كل المتحجرات مميزة طالما أنها ترقى إلى فترة زمنية تراوح بين 80 و100 مليون سنة حسب رأي الجيولوجيين.
وفي متحف حاقل 300 نوع من الأسماك، بعضها انقرض والبعض الآخر تطوّر من حيث الشكل فقط، الأمر الذي يعتبر ثروة علمية هامة.
اما الحصول على أنواعٍ جديدة، فقد أصبح نادراً جداً بعد مضي سنوات طويلة على بدء التنقيب.
يحتوي المتحف حالياً على أنواع عامة جداً وغريبة، وكل نوع يكتشف للمرة الأولى، أو يكون نادراً، لا يُباع بأي ثمن ولا حتى للمتاحف، (وفي المتحف 10 قطع فريدة لا مثيل لها في العالم) علماً أن بعض الأنواع لم يُعرض حتى الآن بسبب كثرة الأنواع والمكتشفات.
الأنواع «المعروفة» والتي تحمل أسماءً خاصة نسبتها لا تتجاوز الـــ 20٪ من محتويات المعرض كما يوضح رزق الله الذي يضيف: ان الأسماء التي تُطلق على المتحجرات هي الأسماء العلمية اللاتينية، اما الدراسة العلمية لكل قطعة فتستغرق أكثر من سنتين لإنجازها.
بداية لم يكن أحد يهتم بنوع الأسماك وتصنيفها خلافاً لما هو حاصل اليوم. وثمة أنواع نادرة متوافرة لا تملك أسماء حتى الآن، وتتميز بشكلها وندرة وجودها، وعلى هذا الأساس يتم تصنيفها.
متحف بحري
لم تقتصر المكتشفات في حاقل على الأسماك بل إنها تشمل كل أصناف الحياة البحرية الحيوانية والنباتية، فعلى سبيل المثال عثر على كلاب بحر وأنواع مختلفة من القريدس والسرطانات والأفاعي والأعشاب البحرية.
ويضيف نوهرا: تعتبر حاقل من بين المواقع الثلاثة الكبرى في العالم التي اكتشفت فيها أسماك متحجرة وهي إلى لبنان، ألمانيا (عمر الأسماك فيها 140 مليون سنة) وإيطاليا (45 مليون سنة).
لكن متحجرات حاقل لم تلق الاهتمام اللازم في لبنان، على الرغم من أهميتها بشهادة العلماء الذين أتوا إليها من جميع أنحاء العالم وأجروا اختبارات كثيرة فيها ودرسوا طبقات الأرض.
في مجال آخر قال مدير المتحف: عادة لا تباع المتحجرات المنقرضة أو النادرة، والمقصود بالنادرة التي لا مثيل لها أكثر من قطعة واحدة. أما الأسماك التي تتوافر بأعداد كبيرة، أكثر من عشر قطع، فيمكن بيع بعضها.
إشارة هنا إلى أن الأسماك المعدّة للبيع تحمل شهادة تدل على مصدرها ونوعها. أمّا الهدف من البيع فهو توفير الأموال اللازمة لمتابعة البحث.
مقالع المتحجرات
مقالع الأسماك المتحجرة في حاقل ليست كبيرة جداً فمساحتها لا تتجاوز الثلاثة آلاف متر مربع، وهي معروفة جيداً إذ لا أثر لأي متحجرات في الأراضي المجاورة لها. وعلى الرغم من صغر حجمها، فهي هامة جداً وتحتوي على كميات هائلة من الأسماك المتحجرة. والمقلع الأهم بينها هو المنطقة المسماة «بلاطة السمك» وهي معروفة منذ القدم بهذا الاسم نظراً إلى الكميات الكبيرة من الأسماك المتحجرة المدفونة داخل طبقات الصخور.
وبحسب الاختبارات التي أجريت مؤخراً يتبيّن أن تكوين هذه الطبقات مشابه لتكوين الجبال، وأحياناً تكون الطبقة التي يوجد فيها السمك المتحجر على عمق 7 أمتار، وأحياناً أخرى تكون على مستوى سطح الأرض.
دقة في العمل
تقتصر الأدوات المستعملة لاستخراج الأسماك المتحجرة على المطرقة والإزميل للصخور الصغيرة، والمنجل «والمهدّة» للصخور الكبيرة، فكلما صغر حجم الصخرة صغرت المعدات، مع العلم أن المعدات المستعملة كلها يدوية ولا يمكن إدخال أية معدات حديثة أو آليات جرافة. أما الدقة فأمر ضروري في كل الأحوال. فأحياناً تنكسر صخرة وعلى المنقّب أن يعرف من أين انكسرت ليعيد جمع أجزاء قطعة ما.
هدية للبابا يوحنا بولس الثاني
قدّمت لقداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني هدية مميزة إثر زيارته للبنان العام 1997، وهي عبارة عن سمكتين متحجرتين نادرتين إحداهما من نوع «Aipichtys» والثانية من نوع «Cyclobatis» ووضعتا في علبة خشبية صنعت من خشب لبنان.
المتحف مفتوح للزوار
المتحف مفتوح دائماً أمام الناس وأمام طلاب المدارس والجامعات, ويمكن لهؤلاء الحصول على قطع صغيرة من المتحجرات بأسعار زهيدة جداً.
وفي المستقبل القريب سوف تجهز صالة عرض عند مدخل المتحف, بما يتيح للزائرين مشاهدة فيلم وثائقي عن الأسماك المتحجرة.​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رائعه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*



شكرا لك اخ ولمرورك العطر
سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوعك روووووووووووووووعة الاخت مايا

الله على المعلومة الرائعة  القيمة 

مشكورة كتير

موضوع يستحق التقييم

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*





شكرا الك ويبارككان


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رائعه
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...




الشكر لك ولمرورك الرائع مني لك كل الشكر

سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوعك روووووووووووووووعة الاخت مايا
> 
> الله على المعلومة الرائعة  القيمة
> 
> ...



شكرا لك كليمو وللتقيم 
سلام الرب بقلبك دائما


----------



## white rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع و معلومات حلوة كتير

يسلموا ايديك

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع و معلومات حلوة كتير
> 
> يسلموا ايديك
> 
> الرب يبارك تعبك​*



شكرا لك   مرورك هو الاحلى
سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## zezza (5 أغسطس 2009)

حقيقى معلومات قيمة جدا و مفيدة خالص اول مرة اسمع عنها 
شكرا كتييييييير اخت مايا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> حقيقى معلومات قيمة جدا و مفيدة خالص اول مرة اسمع عنها
> شكرا كتييييييير اخت مايا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك



الشكر لك يا جميلة ويفرحني ان انقل شيء جديد

سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا الاخت مايا
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 أغسطس 2009)

وليم الشكر لمرورك العطر يا اخي


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 أغسطس 2009)

كوك الشكر لك 
سلام المسيح في قلبك دائما


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا  اخت مايا

كنت منتظر حتى يحصل على ردود كافية

وبعدها يثبت


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

joyful song قال:


>



كل الشكر لك الله يباركك افرحني مرورك


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا  اخت مايا
> 
> كنت منتظر حتى يحصل على ردود كافية
> 
> وبعدها يثبت



شكرا كتير كليمو انت تعرف اني لا املك من لكلمات للشكر 

ولكن فليبرارك الرب بنعمته دائما


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


>





شكرا لمداخلتك العطرة  مني لك كل الاحترام


----------



## sara A (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى على المعلومات أخت مايا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بك سارة ولمرورك العطر 
سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع و معلومات مفيدة


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 سبتمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع و معلومات مفيدة



شكرا لك ولمشاركتك  اخي العزيز


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لبنان جميلة شكرا مايا


----------



## الأخت مايا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> لبنان جميلة شكرا مايا



صحيح معك حق لبنان جنة على الارض   شكرا لمرورك


----------



## vetaa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ويستحق التقييم فعلا*
*وياريتك كنتى جبتلنا الصور*
*علشان يبقى كتابه وصوور هههه*

*ميرسى جدا*


----------



## الأخت مايا (27 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ويستحق التقييم فعلا*
> *وياريتك كنتى جبتلنا الصور*
> *علشان يبقى كتابه وصوور هههه*
> ...





ما هوي في صور اكيد رح نزلن اذا هيدا بفيد  شكرالمرورك


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع ومجهودك الرائع
يُفك واسفة كتير حبيبتى لكن كل موضوع بيتثبت فترة معينة
شكرا حبيبتى على تواجدك معانا الى فعلا اعطانا بركة كبيرة ^_^*


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اكيد ولا يهمك

الله يبارك تعبكن ونساهم معا لنشر كلمة الرب


----------

